# البحار في الكتاب المقدس



## الامير جرجس (20 أبريل 2006)

*البحار في الكتاب المقدس*

تعريف كلمة بحر
وهي في العبرية " يمّ " ( وهي نفس الكلمة في العربية لفظاً ومعني، وتعني " الماء الكثير " ) وتطلق في العهد القديم علي جميع مجتمعات المياه من بحار وبحيرات وأنهار : 

1- تستخدم كلمة " يمّ " بمعني " البحر " بصفة عامة ( خر 20 : 11 ). 

3-يسمي " البحر المتوسط "، " البحر الكبير أو العظيم " ( العدد 34 : 6، يش 1 : 4، حز 47 : 10 … الخ )، و " البحر الغربي " ( تث 11 : 24، 34 : 2، يوئيل 2 : 20، زك 14 : 8 )، و " بحر فلسطين " ( خر 23 : 31 )، و " بحر يافا " ( عزرا 3 : 7 ). 

3-ويسمي البحر الميت " بحر الملح " ( العدد 34 : 3، تث 3 : 17، يش 3 : 16 … الخ ) و " البحر الشرقي " ( حز47 : 18، يؤ 2 : 20، زك 14 : 8 )، و " بحر العربة " ( تث 3 : 17، ييش 3 : 16، 12 : 3، 2مل 14 : 25 ). 

4-ويسمي البحر الاحمر، " بحر سوف " ( ومعني هذا الاسم حرفياً هو " بحر قصب الغاب " – خر 10 : 19، عد 14 : 25، تث 1 : 1، يش 2 :10، قض 11: 16، 1 مل 9 : 26، نحميا 9 : 9، مز 106 : 7، إرميا 49 : 21 )، كما يسمي " البحر الاحمر " ( أعمال 7 : 36، عب 11 : 29 )، و " بحر مصر " (إش 11 : 15 ). 

5-تطلق كلمة " يمّ " أي بحر علي البحيرات أيضاً كما في " بحر الجليل " الذي يسمي أيضاً " بحر كنارة " ( العدد 34 : 11 )، و " كنروت " ( يش 11 : 2، 12 : 3، 13 : 27، 1 مل 15 : 20 ) و " بحيرة جنيسارت " ( لو 5 : 1 )، و " ماء جناسر " ( 1 مك 11 : 67 ) و " بحر الجليل " ( مت 4 : 18، 15 :29، مرقس 1 : 16، 7 : 31، يو 6 : 1 )، و " بحر طبرية " ( يو 21 : 1 مع يو 6:1 ). 

6-تطلق كلمة " يمّ " أيضاً علي نهر النيل ( ناحوم 3 : 8، وربما أيضاً في إش 19 : 5 ). 

7-تستخدم كلمة " يمّ " في العبرية للدلالة علي الغرب : " انظر من الموضع الذي أنت فيه … وغرباً " ( تك 13 : 14، و " تخم الغرب " ( العدد 34 : 6 ). 

8-تطلق كلمة " يمّ " علي " البحر النحاسي " الذي عمله سليمان في الهيكل ( 1 مل 7 : 23 ).


----------



## الامير جرجس (20 أبريل 2006)

البحر الاحمر 


وهو بحر سوف ( خر 10 : 19 … الخ ) ويسمي في مواضع كثيرة " البحر " فقط ( خر 14 : 2 و 9 و 16 و 21 و 31، 15 : 1 و 4 و 8 و 19 و 21 …. ). 

1- الاسم : لقد أثار الاسم العبري " يمّ – سوف " الكثير من الجدل حوله، فكلمة " يمّ " هي الكلمة التي تطلق علي " البحر " أو أي مجتمع للمياه. وإذا أطلقت بدون وصف أو اضافه، فقد تعني البحر المتوسط أو البحر الميت أو البحر الاحمر او بحر الجليل، بل قد تدل في بعض المواضع علي نهر النيل أو نهر الفرات …. 

وكلمة " سوف " تعني " الحلفاء " وهي شجيرات تكثر في المناطق السفلي من النيل، والأطراف العليا ( الشمإلية ) من البحر الاحمر. وقد خبأت أم موسي، السفط الذي وضعت فيه ابنها الرضيع " بين الحلفاء " ( خر 2 : 3 و 5 ). وحيث أن كلمة " سوف " لاتعني " أحمر "، كما أن لون الحلفاء ليس أحمر، إختلفت الآراء حول سبب تسمية البحر الأحمر بهذا الاسم، فزعم البعض بأنه " سمي بالأحمر " بالنسبة لمظهر الجبال التي تكتنفه من الغرب. وزعم البعض الآخر أنه سمي هكذا بالنسبة للون المياه الناتج عن وجود الشعاب المرجانية الحمراء وغيرها من الأعشاب البحرية. ويرجع البعض أن الاسم نشأ أصلاً من اللون النحاسي الذي يتميز به سكان شبه الجزيرة العربية المتاخة له من الشرق. 

والاسم " يم سوف " ( بحر سوف ) وإن كان يطلق علي كل البحر، فإنه كان يطلق بصفة خاصة علي الجزء الشمإلي، الذي لايذكر في الكتاب المقدس سواه بما فيه خليج العقبة وخليج السويس اللذان يضمان بينهما شبه جزيرة سيناء. 

2- وصفه : يبلغ طول البحر الأحمر من مضيق باب المندب بالقرب من عدن، حتي رأس محمد – في الطرف الجنوبي من شبه جزيرة سيناء – نحو 1,200 ميل، ويمتد كل من خليجي العقبة والسويس نحو 200 ميل أخري إلي الشمال. ومن العجيب أنه رغم أنه لاتصب فيه أنهار بالمرة، ورغم شدة تبخر المياه من سطحه، فإن درجة ملوحته لا تزيد كثيراً عن درجة ملوحة المحيط، مما يدل علي أن مياه المحيط تتدفق إليه باستمرار عن طريق باب المندب، وفي نفس الوقت تتسرب منه المياه الأكثر ملوحة في الطبقات السفلي، إلي المحيط. ويبلغ أقصي عمق فيه نحو 1,200 قامة ( القامة = 6 أقدام ). ولانخفاض مستوي سطح الأرض في العصور الجيولوجية الحديثة، كان خليج السويس – قبلاً – يمتد في الأرض المنخفضة التي تفصله عن البحيرات المرة، علي مسافة 15 أو 20 ميلاً، والتي تشقها الآن قناة السويس، التي لم يكن في الأرض التي شقت فيها مايزيد ارتفاعه عن 30 قدما.ً وفي العصور التاريخية القديمة كان خليج السويس يمتد حتي الاسماعلية علي بحيرة التسماح. وترتفع الأرض إلي الشمال من بحيرة التمساح إلي نحو خمسين قدماً وظلت زمناً طويلاً ممراً للانتقال مابين أفريقية وأسيا. وحدث في أحد العصور الجيولوجية ( العصر الترتياري أي الثلاثي الأوسط والمتأخر ) أن الأرض بلغت من الإِنخفاض حداً جعل مياه البحر تغمر هذا الجزء أيضاً، فاتصل البحران المتوسط والأحمر عندما غمرت المياه منطقة واسعة امتدت إلي كل سطح مصر السفلي. 

3- الاشارات إليه في العهد القديم : يرتبط البحر الاحمر بتاريخ بني إسرائيل لعبورهم ذلك البحر، كما يسجله الأصحاح الرابع عشر من سفر الخروج، كما توجد بعض الاشارات القليلة إليه في العصور التإليه لذلك، فنقرأ أن الملك سليمان عمل " سفناً في عصيون جابر التي بجانب أيله علي شاطيء بحر سوف في أرض أدوم " ( 1 مل 9 : 26 ) وهي علي الطرف الشمإلي لخليج العقبة، الفرع الشرقي للبحر الاحمر. وقد أرسل الملك حيرام – ملك صور –نوتية لهذه السفن، " عارفين بالبحر، فأتوا إلي أوفير وأخذوا من هناك ذهباً " ( امل 9 : 27 و 28 ). 

ونقرأ أن الملك يهوشفاط عمل " سفن ترشيش لك تذهب إلي أوفير لأجل الذهب، فلم تذهب لأن السفن تكسرت في عصيون جابر " ( ا مل 22 : 48، 2 أخ 20 : 36 و 37 )، وقد يكون اسم " ترشيش " هنا إشارة إلي نمط معين من السفن، أو أنها كانت مكاناً ما في جزائر الهند الشرقية، وهو الارجح، حيث أن الملك سليمان كانت له " سفن ترشيش تأتيي مرة كل ثلاث سنوات ..... حاملة ذهباً وفضة وعاجاً وقروداً وطواويس " ( ا مل 10 : 22 ) وهي جميعها من متاجر الهند. 

ولقد ضاعت " أيلة " من إسرائيل عندما نجحت ثورة أدوم في زمن الملك يورام ( 2 مل 8 : 20 ) ثم استردها ابنه عزريا لمدة وجيزة ( 2 مل 14 : 22 )، ولكن في زمن الملك آحاز استولي عليها الأراميون ( أو بالحري الأدوميون ) وطردوا منها الإِسرائليين نهائياً. 

4- عبور بني إسرائيل : لم يثبت إلا في العصور الحديثة أن خليج السويس كان يمتد شمالاً لمسافة ثلاثين ميلاً حتي موقع مدينة الاسماعلية، وكان يظن أن مدينة فيثوم القديمة كانت في موقع مدينة السويس علي رأس الخليج، ولكن لايوجد عند السويس مسطح من المياه الضحلة، يكفي لأن تفتح فيه الرياح الشرقية – كما جاء في سفر الخروج ( 14 : 21 ) – طريقاً ذا إتساع كاف يسمح بعبور كل ذلك الجيش الجرار في ليلة واحدة، ثم لو أن بني إسرائيل كانوا إلي الجنوب من البحيرات المرة، ولم يكن الخليج وقتئذ ممتداً إليها، لما كان هناك ما يدعو لإِجراء المعجزة وشق المياه، فقد كان المجال متسعاً أمامهم وأمام جيش فرعون للدوران حول الطرف الشمإلي للخليج، والوصول إلي الجانب الشرقي، بينما المياه في جنوبي السويس أعمق من أن تستطيع الرياح أن تفتح فيها طريقاً، لكن مع امتداد مياه الخليج إلي البحيرات المرة وبحيرة التمساح – وهو ما أوضحناه فيما سبق – فإن كل الوقائع المذكورة في القصة تنسجم تماماً مع الأحوال الطبيعية الموجودة، مما يؤيد هذه الوقائع إلي أبعد الحدود ويجعلها حقيقة تابتة أكيدة. 




لقد كان بنو إسرائيل في رعمسيس ( خر 12 : 37 ) في أرض جاسان، وهو مكان لم يحدد تماماً بعد، ولكنه لا يمكن بأي حال أن يبعد كثيراً عن موقع مدينه الزقازيق علي الترعة التي تصل ما بين النيل والبحيرات المرة، وبعد مسيرة يوم واحد شرقاً علي امتداد وادي طميلات، الذي ترويه هذه الترعة، جاءو إلي سكوت، التي يحتمل أنها كانت علي الحدود الفاصلة بين قارتي أفريقية وأسيا، وإن كان " نافيل " قد أثبت بكشوفه في 1883م، أن في هذا المكان كانت تقع مدينة فيثوم، إحدي مدينتي المخازن التي سخر فرعون بني إسرائيل في بنائهما ( خر 1 : 11 )، فقد اكتشف نافيل الكثير من الحفر التي كان يخزن فيها القمح في أيام رمسيس الثاني كما جاء في سفر الخروج، والأجزاء السفلي من جدرانها مبنية باللبن المصنوع من الطين والتبن، والأجزاء المتوسطة مبنية باللبن المصنوع من الطين والقش، أما الأجزاء العليا فمن اللبن المصنوع من الطين فقط بدون تبن أو قش ( خر 5 : 6 – 18 ). وبعد مسيرة يوم آخر جاءوا إلي " إيثام " في طرف البرية ( خر 13 : 2، العدد 33 : 6 ). والأرجح أنها كانت قريبة من موقع مدينة الإسماعيلية الحإلية علي رأس بحيرة التمساح. وكانت الطريق الطبيعية من هذا الموقع إلي فلسطين، هي طريق القوافل التي كانت تمر خلال منخفض في المنطقة السابق الإِشارة إليها، والتي ترتفع نحو خمسين قدماً فوق سطح البحر. وكانت إيثام علي بعد نحو ثلاثين ميلاً إلي الجنوب الشرقي من صوعن أو تانيس مقر فرعون في ذلك الوقت ومنها كان يراقب تحركات الإِسرائليين، فلو أنهم ساروا في الطريق المباشر إلي أرض فلسطين، لكان في الإِمكان القيام بحركة سريعة لتطويقهم في برية إيثام، ولكن بأمر إلهي (خر 14 : 2 ) تحول موسي إلي الجنوب علي الجانب الغربي من إمتداد البحر الأحمر، ونزل أمام فم الحيروث بين مجدل والبحر ( خر 14 : 2، العدد 33 : 5 – 7 ) ولقد كان هذا التحول في خط سير بني إسرائيل، مبعث الرضي في قلب فرعون،فقد رأي أنهم " مرتبكون في الأرض، قد استغلق عليهم القفر "، وبدلاً من القيام بحركة تطويق، أصبح من السهل عليه مهاجمتهم من الخلف وإدراكهم " وهم نازلون عند البحر عند فم الحيروث " وتحديد هذا الموقع في غاية الأهمية لفهم باقي القصة. 

لقد ذكر في العدد الثاني من الأصحاح الرابع عشر من سفر الخروج، أن " فم الحيروث بين مجدل والبحر أمام بعل صفون ". ومع أن كلمة " مجدل" تعني أصلاً " برج مراقبه "، لكن من غير المحتمل أن يكون هذا هو معناها المقصود هنا، وإلا كان بنو إسرائيل يسيرون بأقدامهم نحو أحد الحصون المصرية، لهذا فالأرجح أن " مجدل " هي قمة الجبل التي تشبه البرج، في الطرف الشمإلي لجبل جنيفه الذي يسير موازياً للبحيرات المرة وعلي مسافة قصيرة من شاطئها الغربي، ويمكن أيضاً أن " بعل صفون " كان أحد قمم الجبال علي حدود برية فاران المقابلة للشلوفة في منتصف الطريق بين البحيرات المرة والسويس. وفي جو المنطقة الصافي، يمكن رؤية هذه السلسلة من الجبال بوضوح من أي موقع فيما بين الاسماعلية والسويس. ويبدو أنه لا يوجد اعتراض جدي علي هذا الرأي، حيث لا يجمع العلماء علي رأي واحد فيما يختص بموقعه، ويبدو من معني الاسم " بعل صفون " أنه كان أحد مراكز عبادة البعل، ومن الطبيعي أنه كان جبلاً. ويقول بروجز إنه جبل كاسيوس علي الشاطيء الشمإلي من مصر، أما نافيل فيجمع بينه وبين جبل طوسوم إلي الشرق من بحيرة التمساح حيث يوجد مزار – حتي العصر الحإلي – يؤمه عدد كبير من الحجاج في الرابع عشر من يوليو من كل عام، ولكن ليس ثمة سبب يربط بين هذا المزار وأي معبد كنعاني. أما داوسن فيجعل موقعه مع موقع فم الحيروث الذي حددناه، ولكنه يضعه بجانب الجزء الجنوبي الضيق من البحيرات المرة. 

وعلي أي حال، من الطبيعي أن يكون هذا الموقع هو المكان الذي نزل به بنو إسرائيل، وليس ثمه صعوبة – كما يزعم نافيل – في مرورهم بين جبل جنيفة والبحيرات المرة، لأن الجبل لا ينحدر فجاة إلي البحيرة، ولكنه يترك مسافة كافية لمرور القوافل، وفي حماية الجبل من ناحية، والبحيرة من الناحية الأخري، من أي حركة من فرعون لتطويقهم، ويعطل جيشه عن مضايقة الإِسرائليين، وتحت هذه الحماية، وجد بنو إسرائيل سهلاً متسعاً يستطيعون أن ينتشروا فيه وينصبون خيامهم، وإذا افترضنا أنهم قد وصلوا جنوباً حتي الشلوفة، فاننا نجد أن كل الظروف تلائم كل ما جاء بالقصة، فقد أمر الرب موسي أن يقول لبني إسرائيل أن يرحلوا، فإن البحر سينشق أمامهم، ويعبر فيه بنو إسرائيل علي إليابسة، وعندما مد موسي يده – بناء علي أمر الرب – علي البحر " أجري الرب البحر بريح شرقية شديدة كل الليل، وجعل البحر يابسه وانشق الماء، فدخل بنو إسرائيل في وسط البحر علي إليابسة، والماء سور لهم عن يمينهم وعن يسارهم. وتبعهم المصريون ودخلوا وراءهم. جميع خيل فرعون ومركباته وفرسانه إلي وسط البحر " ( خر 14 : 21 – 30 ). وعندما أصبح بنو إسرائيل في أمان علي الشاطيء الآخر، " رجع الماء وغطي مركبات وفرسان جميع جيش فرعون ". 

وفي ترنيمة موسي عقب ذلك، والتي يصف فيها ما حدث، يقول : " بريح أنفك تراكمت المياه " ( خر 15 : 8 )، ثم يقول في العدد العاشر :" نفخت بريحك فغطاهم البحر ". وهكذا يتكرر ثلاث مرات، القول بأن الرب قد استخدم الريح لشق طريق في المياه. وقدر ة الريح علي ازاحة المياه من الممر الذي يصل بين خليج السويس والبحيرات المرة – علي أساس أن عمقه لم يكن يتجاوز بضعة اقدام – قد ثبتت تماماً من واقع المشاهدات الحديثة، فيقول " الميجور جنرال تولك " من الجيش البريطاني، بأنه قد شهد بنفسه كيف أزاحت الرياح المياه حتي انخفض مستوي سطحها مسافة ستة اقدام حتي جنحت السفن الصغيرة علي القاع الموحل. ويقول تقرير لشركة قناة السويس أن الفرق بين أقصي ارتفاع وأدني ارتفاع للماء في القناة هو عشرة أقدام وسبع بوصات، وذلك بفعل الريح حيث أن حركة المد والجزر لا تاثير لها علي ا لبحر الاحمر. ويلاحظ بقوة، تأثير الريح علي ازاحة المياه في بحيرة " ايري " في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية، حيث أنه بناء علي تقرير من إدارة مجاري المياه العميقة في 1896 ( ص 165، 168 )، يحدث كثيراً أن الريح الشديدة من الجنوب الغربي تخفض مستوي سطح الماء عند " توليدو " في ولاية أوهايو علي الطرف الغربي من البحيرة إلي ما يزيد عن سبعة أقدام، وفي نفس الوقت ترفع مستوي سطح الماء عند " بافلو" علي الطرف الشرقي، بنفس المقدار، بينما التغير في اتجاه الريح في أثناء مرور الاعصار الواحد، يعكس الأوضاع، أي أن التغير في مستوي سطح الماء في الموقع الواحد يلبغ نحو أربعة عشر قدماً في خلال يوم واحد. ولا شك أن الأمر يستلزم اعصاراً أقل شدة ليكشف قاع المجري الضحل الذي يفترض أنه كان يفصل في ذلك الوقت بين مصر وشبه جزيرة سيناء. 

ولقد ثارت اعتراضات كثيرة علي هذه النظرية لايسعنا إلا تناولها بإيجاز : 

أ - يقول البعض إن بني إسرائيل كانت تعترضهم عقبة لايمكن تخطيها، وذلك في تقدمهم فوق شواطىء شديدة الانحدار علي كلا الجانبين. 

والحقيقة هي أنه لم تكن ثمة شواطىء شديدة الانحدار، بل كان هناك ممر قليل الانحدار يؤدي إلي المنخفض، ويقابله علي الجانب الآخر طريق صاعد في يسر. 

ب - كثرت التعليقات علي العبارة : " والماء سور لهم عن يمينهم وعن يسارهم " ( خر 14 : 22 ). 

ولكن عندما ندرس الإستخدام البلاغي لكلمة " سور "، نجد أنه ليس ثمة مشكلة، إذ نقرأ في سفر الأمثال ( 18 : 11 ) : " ثروة الغني مدينته الحصينة، ومثل سور عالي في تصوره "، وفي إشعياء ( 26 : 1 ) أن الله " يجعل الخلاص أسواراً ومترسة "، ثم في ناحوم ( 3 : 8 ) يقول عن " نومصر " إن حصنها هو " البحر ومن البحر سورها "، فالمياه المحيطة بها كانت كسور لها يحيمها. فالمياه لم تترك الفرصة أمام فرعون للقيام بحركة لتطويق بني إسرائيل واعتراض طريقهم. ويجب في مثل هذه الأسإليب الشعرية المجازية، ألا تؤخذ الكلمات بمعناها الحرفي بل بالمعني المجازي، كما في عبارة " تجمدت اللجج في قلب البحر " ( خر 15 : 8 ). 

جـ- كما يقولون إن الريح الشرقية ليست هو الاتجاه الصحيح لتحقيق الهدف المطلوب. والواقع هو أن الريح الشرقية، لا سواها، هي التي استطاعت إزاحة المياه من ذلك المجري، أما الريح الشمإلية فإنها تدفع مياه البحيرات المرة إلي الجنوب مما يزيد من عمق المياه في الممر الضيق في طرف خليج السويس، فالريح الشرقية وحدها هي التي كانت تستطيع تحقيق الهدف المنشود. 

د- يقولون إن هذا التفسير يستبعد الجانب المعجزي في الحادثة. ولكن يجب ملاحظة أنه لايكاد يذكر شيء عن المعجزة في القصة ذاتها، بل هي سرد للأحداث كما وقعت، مع ترك الجانب المعجزي لاستخلاصه من طبيعة الاحداث نفسها، وهذا النمط من المعجزات هو ما يسمية "روبنسون " "معجزة الواسطة " أي معجزة نري فيها يد الله تستخدم القوي الطبيعية التي لايستطيع الإنسان التحكم فيها أو توجيهها. وإذا جرؤ أحد علي القول إنها كانت مجرد صدفة أن تهب الريح الشرقية في نفس اللحظة التي وصل فيها موسي إلي مكان العبور، فالرد هو ان هذا التوافق الغريب في التوقيت لم يكن ممكناً أن يحدث علي هذه الصورة إلا بتداخل إلهي، فلم يكن هناك مكتب أرصاد جوية للتنبؤ بقرب هبوب العاصفة، ولايتعرض البحر الأحمر كحركة منتظمه للمد والجزر، ولكنها معجزة النبوة التي جرؤ موسي معها علي التقدم بجحافله إلي المكان المناسب في الوقت المناسب، والتدخل الإِلهي فيما حدث، أمر لايجدي فيه التخمين وهو لا يحتاج إلي دليل. قد يكون انشقاق البحر أمراً مقرراً من قبل لمسار قوي الطبيعة التي لا يعلمها إلا الله وحده، وفي هذه الحالة يظهر التدخل الالهي في توجيه الأدوات البشرية لقيادة الشعب إلي حيث يستطيعون الإِفادة من الفرصة التي أتاحتها قوي الطبيعة التي ليس في قدرة الإنسان أن يحركها كيفما أو وقتما يشاء. 

بقي أن نقول كلمة هامة بخصوص هذا التطابق الكامل بين القصة الكتابية، وبين الأحوال الطبيعية المعقدة المتصلة بها والتي لم تستجلِ غوامضها إلا الأبحاث الحديثة، فأصبحت القصة حقيقة راسخة وطيدة لاتحتاج إلي دليل، فليس في مقدور إنسان أن يخترع قصة بمثل هذه الدقة والتطابق مع كل هذه الأحوال والظروف المعقدة، فهي ليست قصة مبهمة يمكن أن تنطبق علي الكثير من الظروف، بل هناك مكان واحد في كل العالم، ومجموعة واحدة من الظروف في كل التاريخ، تنطبق عليها كل تفاصيل القصة. إن في هذا دليل علمي ليس هناك ما يعلو عنه، فالقصة واقعة حقيقية وليست من نسج الخيال أو من نتاج أوهام الميثولوجيا أو من تلفيقات الأساطير.


----------



## الامير جرجس (21 أبريل 2006)

البحر الشرقي ( البحر الميت ) 






وهو عبارة عن بحيرة شديدة الملوحة، تشغل الجزء الجنوبي من وادي الأردن، وتسمي في الكتاب " بحر الملح " ( تلك 14 : 3، العدد 34 : 3 و 12، تث 3 : 17، يش 3 : 16، 15 : 2 و 5، 18 : 19 )، و " بحر العربة " ( أو بحر السهل – تث 3 :17، 4 : 49، يش 3 : 6 1، 2 مل 14 : 25 )، و " البحر الشرقي " ( حز 47 : 18، يوئيل 2 : 20 ). كما يطلق عليه يوسيفوس " بحيرة الزفت "، كمايسمي في التلمود " بحر سدوم "، ويطلق عليه العرب اسم " بحر لوط ". 

والبحر الميت ظاهرة جغرافية ملحوظة، ومحور من محاور التاريخ، وهو يشغل جزءاً من الأخدود الأفريقي الأسيوي. وهو أعمق منخفض في كل قارات العالم، فينخفض سطحه نحو 1300 قدم عن مستوي سطح البحر المتوسط، ويبلغ عمق القاع نحو 1300 قدم عن مستوي سطح الماء فيه، وهو مسطح من الماء الضارب إلي الخضرة يمتد نحو خمسين ميلاً من دلتا الأردن الطينية الملحية في الشمال إلي المستنقعات الضحلة في منطقة السبخة في الجنوب، وتكتنفه من الجانبين جبال اليهودية من الغرب وشرق الأردن من الشرق حتي أنه لا يزيد في أعرض أجزائه عن أحد عشر ميلاً، ويضيق عند منطقة " اللسان " إلي نحو ميلين فقط. و " اللسان " هو شبه جزيرة – أقرب إلي شكل القارب الذي تتجه مقدمته إلي الشمال – ويفصل بين الحوض الشمإلي العميق الذي تبلغ مساحته نحو 294 ميلاً مربعاً، وبين الحوض الجنوبي الضحل الذي تبلغ مساحته نحو 99 ميلاً مربعاً. ولهذا البحر – الذي لا حياة فيه – أهمية كبيرة وشهرة واسعة لتركيبه الجيولوجي، وخصائصه الهيدرولوجية، وموارده الطبيعية، والدور الذي له في تاريخ الكتاب المقدس. 




1- أصله وتركيبه : تدل القرائن الجيولوجية علي أن البحر الميت تكون أصلاً عندما حضرت هزة أرضية – في العصر الميوسيني – طرف البحر المتوسط الشرقي القديم بين جدران الأخدود. وعندما بدأ هذا البحر الداخلي – الذي كان يمتد من سفوح جبل حرمون إلي وسط سهل العربة – في الانكماش، إنحصر في مسطحات مائية صغيرة في الحولة والجليل والبحر الميت. وقد تركت هذه الهزة الأرضية طابعها في الجدران الحادة، والطبقات الغائصة، والقشرة الواهية. ولقد ترك البحر المتوسط ( وكان يسمي قديماً بحر " تيثيس " ) رواسبه علي شكل طبقات سميكة من الحجر الجيري الصلد والطباشير الرخو، التي تتكون منها تلال اليهودية، والتي تغطي الطبقات القارية المتبلورة والحجر الرملي النوبي في شرقي الأردن. كما تبدو أيضاً خطوط الشواطيء المتموجة علي ارتفاعات متدرجة ( تدل علي تغير مناسيب المياه في البحر الميت علي مختلف العصور ) مع رواسب متفتتة، وهذه صورة مبسطة لطبقات قد تداخلت وتعقدت من التواءات القشرة الأرضية، والتغيرات المناخية، وبخاصة تعاقب عصور من المطر الغزير والجفاف الشديد، وتزامنت مع امتداد وانكماش المسطحات الثلجية في أوربا. 

وفي أثناء العصور الثلاثة الكبري غزيرة الأمطار، تزايد البحر الميت حتي بلغ المدرجات العليا من حوائط الاخدود، وفي نفس الوقت نشطت عوامل التعرية، فأحدثت الكثير من التجعدات والالتواءات في سفوح الوادي، وغطت بطن الوادي برواسب سميكة، وفرشته بكميات هائلة من الحصباء حتي سدت مخارج الوادي، كل ذلك فوق طبقات من الصخور الملحية والجبس والصلصال والطفل والرمل والطباشير الناعم من الرماد والطين الضارب إلي الصفرة، والتي تتكون منها شبه جزيرة " اللسان "، كما تغطي سفوح الوادي، وبتعرضها لعوامل التعرية وبخاصة في دورات الجفاف، تفتت الطبقات الطينية وتراكمت في غير انتظام مكونة طبقة مجعدة تكسو ارض "الغور "، كما نحت الأردن خندق " الزور " الذي تغطيه الأدغال. وقد سببت هذه التشوهات القشرية انخفاض الحوض الشمإلي للبحر الميت وانحدار جوانبه، ربما في نفس الوقت الذي برزت فيه طبقات الملح الصخري والجبس التي تكوّن جبل سدوم. ولعل ما أعقب ذلك من تصدع طرف لسان سدوم وفيضان الحوض الجنوبي، هما أهم الأحداث التاريخية التي ردمت عمق السديم مع مدنه المندثرة ( تك 14 : 3 ). 

أما سدوم وعمورة، فمازالت حالة عدم الاستقرار واضحة في ذلك الحزام المتداعي الممزق، فالزلازل متكررة الحدوث، والاشجار المغمورة تحت سطح الماء، وسائر الظواهر الطبيعية، إنما تدل علي استمرار ضعف القشرة، بل لقد تزايد التصدع في القشرة تعقيداً، فبالاضافة إلي التصدعات الاولي التي شكلت " الغور "، فإن ما أحدثه الانخساف من الشدإلي أسفل، أمال الطبقات الجانبية إلي منحدرات وحيدة الميل، بينما مزقت التصدعات القطرية جوانب الخندق المجاور مكونة سهل موآب، وخلقت مناطق ضعيفة تآكلت فكونت الوديان الغائرة التي كأنها قد قطعت بمنشار. 

2- إلينابيع والغمقات : إن ضعف القشرة أسفر عن انطلاق العديد من المواد من تحت الطبقة السطحية، فالملح الصخري في جبل سدوم قد انبثق من تصدع في الطبقة الصخرية، كما تفجرت أيضاً إلينابيع الحارة والباردة، العذبة والمعدنية. والمسطحات السندسية الخضراء تدل علي مواقع إلينابيع العذبة مثل صوغر وعين جدي. وتستخدم المياه الحارة الكبريتية مثلما في " الزرقاء معين " للعلاج الطبي. كما تنبثق في قاع البحر ينابيع من المياه المالحة المحملة بالأملاح المعدنية مثل البروميدات والكبريت، التي تمنع وجود كائنات حية – فيما عدا القليل من البكتريا – وهذه الاملاح هي التي تعطي مياه البحر الميت مذاقها المر ورائحتها الكريهة، كما تختلط به غازات ومواد بترولية، وبخاصة القار المختلط بالطباشير والحجر الجيري، والذي يزود التجار والفنانين " بحجر البحر الميت " الشبيه بالفحم، والذي يطفو علي سطح البحر وبخاصة عقب الزلازل. أما آبار الحمر " (تك 14 : 10 ) فالأرجح أنها كانت أباراً للقار. وحيث أن الثوران البركاني غير محتمل جيولوجياً، فلابد أن ما دمر سدوم وعمورة كان زلزالاً عاتياً صحبه انفجار شديد قذف بالغازات والقار والصخور الملحية. 

3- بحر الملح : ( تث 3 : 11 ) بينما يستمد البحر بعض ملوحته من السطح أو إلينابيع تحت السطحية، ومن الغدران المتقطعة ( غير الدائمة ) التي تمر بصخور سدوم الملحية، فإن بعض الملوحة تأتي من تربة المستنقعات شبه الجافة، والنهيرات الأربعة الدائمة التي تصرف مياه أمطار مرتفعات موآب، وهي إليودهمي والزرقا وأرنون وزارد، مع عدد لايعد من الوديان متقطعة الجريان، جميعها تحمل إليه ما فيها من أملاح، بينما يمده نهر الأردن بنحو 6,500,000 طن من المياه من السبعة المليون طن التي تصب فيه يومياً، وبها نسبة عإلية من كلوريد الصوديوم والمغنسيوم. 

ومع كل ذلك، كان يمكن أن يكون البحر الميت عذباً أو أقل ملوحة لو كان له مخرج، ولكنه حوض مقفل في بيئة قاحلة حارة تجعل منه قدرًا ممتازاً للتبخير حيث تشتد الحرارة في المناخ الصحراوي مع ندرة الأمطار علي مرتفعات اليهودية، وهبوب الرياح العاصفة التي تنحدر علي السفوح إلي الغور. ولايزيد متوسط سقوط الامطار عن أربعة بوصات سنوياً في الطرف الشمإلي،أما في الجنوب فيقل المتوسط عن بوصتين. والحرارة الجافة تساعد علي سرعة البخر، والرطوبة النسبية لا تزيد عن 57 %، ومتوسط درجة الحرارة ( بما في ذلك فصول الشتاء الباردة وهواء الصحراء البارد ليلاً ) يصل إلي 77 5 فهرنهيت في بعض الأماكن، وقد تصل درجة الحرارة في بعض الأيام إلي 124 5فهرنهيت في الظل، وما أندره ! ناهيك عن الحر اللافح في الأماكن المكشوفة لأشعة اشمس. ولكن تهب أحياناً رياح معتدلة من الشمال، فتلطف من حرارة الجو في الحوض الشمإلي، ولكنها في نفس الوقت تزيد من سرعة البخر. ومع أن الضغط الجوي المرتفع وما يصاحبه من ضباب خفيف، ودرجة الملوحة العإلية، يقللان من البخر، فإن البخر – رغم ذلك – يبلغ من الشدة حتي إنه ليتوازن مع كمية مايرد من الماء للبحر يومياً وهو نحو سبعة ملايين طن من الماء، مما يجعل مستوي سطح البحر ثابتاً تقريباً، وإن كانت تحدث بعض التغيرات بين الفصول المختلفة، فيرتفع عادة مستوي السطح في الشتاء نحو عشرة أقدام أو خمسة عشر قدماً عنه في الصيف. وحيث أن البحر محصور بين المرتفعات شرقاً وغرباً، فإن خطوط شطئانه تتمدد وتنكمش في حدود السفوح المتدرجة، وقد تغمر منطقة السبخة إلي عدة أميال. 

4- المنتجات المعدنية : وهي تتركز في الأطراف الضحلة. ومنذ القديم استخرج " حجر البحر الميت " من الشاطيء الغربي، وجمع الملح للتسويق العالمي، ولذبائح الهيكل، من سدوم والطرف الجنوبي الغربي. وقد زاد استخراج الأملاح المعدنية بازدياد الطلب علي المواد الكيميائية وبخاصة الأسمدة، فالبحر الميت مخزن لهذه الكيميائيات الثمينة، فعلاوة علي الأملاح المتبلورة المترسبة مثل الجبس ( كبريتات الكلسيوم ) وملح الطعام ( كلوريد الصوديوم ) والتي تكسو قاع البحيرة، فإن تركيز الاملاح المعدنية في المياه يبلغ 25 %، وترتفع هذه النسبة إلي 30 % في الحوض الجنوبي الضحل وإلي 33 % في الأعماق، ولايفوق البحر الميت في ذلك سوي بحيرة فان في أرمينية في تركيا. وأكثر العناصر الموجودة في أملاحه هي الكلور والبوتاسيوم والصوديوم بنسبة 67 %، 16 %، 10 % علي الترتيب، كما يوجد به أيضاً البروم والكلسيوم والكبريت، وتبلغ هذه الكميات من الضخامة حتي إنه ليوجد بالبحر الميت 22.000.000.000 طن من كوريد المغنسيوم، 11.000.000.000 طن من ملح الطعام، 6.000.000.000 طن من كلوريد الكلسيوم، 2.000.000.000 طن من كلوريد البوتاسيوم، 980.000.000 طن من بروميد المغنسيوم، 200.000.000 طن من الجبس. وعلاوة علي ذلك فإن جبل سدوم يختزن كميات هائلة من الأملاح المعدنية من رواسب بحر أعظم من عصور جيولجية سابقة. 

وقد امتد استخراج هذه الأملاح المعدنية إلي سدوم التي أصحبت مركزاً للتعدين، فبني بها مصنع للبروم في 1955، وانتشرت أحواض التبخير حول البحر وبداخله أيضا. ًوعندما تدخل المياه المحملة بالأملاح إلي الأحواض، يترسب أولاً ملح الطعام قبل التعرض للبخر، ثم يستخرج بعد ذلك أملاح البوتاسيوم ثم البروميدات. وقد تضاعف انتاج البوتاس أربع مرات فيما بين 1960، 1965، ثم تضاعف مرة أخري حتي وصل إلي مليون طن في 1971، مع إ نتاج ملح المائدة المكرر، وكذلك استخراج الغاز الطبيعي من حقل " اراد " الذي اكتشف حديثا، وكذلك صناعة تعبئة البروم في بئر سبع. وهكذا نشأت مجموعة من الصناعات الكيميائية الهامة. 

5- الموارد الزراعية : والموارد الزراعية قليلة بالنسبة للموارد المعدنية، حتي إن قطعان البدو لا تجد سوي القليل من الحشائش الهزيلة والشجيرات الشوكية. وفي العصور القديمة كانت تقوم زراعة كثيفة في بعض المناطق، تروي من مياه الوديان حول المرتفعات الماهولة. وتغطي شجيرات الحلفاء والأثل المتشابكة المناطق الرطبة رغم ملوحتها. وتوجد جزر من الخضرة حول ينابيع المياه العذبة التي يمكن باستخدام اسإليب الري الحديثة أن تقوم عليها زراعة عدد من المحاصيل ومشروعات تربية الماشية والدواجن. 

وتوجد سلسلة من المواقع المأهولة بالسكان تحف ببشواطيء البحر الميت. ولم يتطور الشاطيء الشرقي كثيراً، لأنه بالرغم من مجاري وديان موآب، فإن السفوح شديدة الإِنحدار تكتنف الشواطيء حتي ليعسر شق الطرق، والأغوار التي تشق الحجر الجيري لا تكاد تصلح للزراعة، والجزء الماهول يقتصر علي الطرف الشمإلي حيث توجد عربات مواب (أو سهول موآب ) التي نزل بها بنو إسرائيل ( العدد 22 : 1 )، وبخاصة في المنخفض الخصيب الذي يمتد من السفح الخلفي لشبه جزيرة اللسان إلي دلتا وادي زارد. 

ومع أن هذا الحزام من الوحات يمكن أن ينتج الكثير من الحاصلات الوفيرة،إلا أنه يفتقر إلي وسائل التسويق التي تشجع علي الانتاج، ولذلك فالبرغم من وجود بعض الزراعة والرعي، الا انه لم يتطور كثيراًإلا في بقع محدودة، ولكن إنحدار خمسة مجاري مائية من المرتفعات المجاورة جعل من الموقع مكانا صالحاًلإنشاء مدن السهل الخمس. 

أما الشاطيء الغربي فقد تطور كثيرًا، فبرغم أن موارد المياه محدودة، ومنحدرات الجبال المتدرجة نحو البحيرة والطرق القديمة لا تربط أجزاء الشاطيء فحسب، ولكنها تخترق مرتفعات اليهودية من الواحات الثلاث في عين فشكا وعين جدي وأريحا، التي تقع علي بعد ثمانية أميال إلي الشمال. أما عين فشكا بالقرب من قمران، وعين الفويرة وعين الترابة، وبخاصة الواحة العظيمة، وفي عين جدي، جعلت من الشاطيء مكاناً مأهولاً. وهناك ثلاثة ينابيع تنحدر من المرتفعات عبر شلالات إلي البحر، مما جعل من حصون تامار ( عين جدي ) مكاناً مأهولاً في أيام إبراهيم ( تك 14 : 7، 2 أ خ 20 : 2 ) وكانت غنية بالكروم والبساتين في أيام سليــــمان ( نش 1 : 14 )، وهي الآن واحة مزدهرة تنمو فيها حاصلات المناطق الحارة. 

6- الدور التاريخي : توجد وراء عين جدي مناطق قاحلة قاسية التضاريس مملوءة بالكهوف والمغاير التي وجد فيها داود معقلاله عند هروبه من شاول ( 1 صم 23 : 29 )، وهي أرض مقفرة تزيد من وحشة الشوطيء غير المأهولة حول بحر لاحياة فيه. وكانت هذه المنطقة في الكتاب المقدس مكاناً للدينونةأو للمعارك، فقد هزم كدرلعومر ملوك الفلسطنيين هناك، وأخذ لوطاً أسيراً ( تك 14 : 12 ). ولعله بالقرب من هذا المكان أو ربما تحت المرتفعات الجنوبية كانتت تقع المدن التي ظل دمارها يتردد صداه علي مدي التاريخ والنبوات. والخندق الشرقي الذي يخترقه واديا أرنون وزارد، يذكرنا بالمعارك الكثيرة التي نشبت بين أدوم وموآب وإسرائيل، مثله في ذلك المرتفعات الواقعة فيما وراء عين جدي ( 2 أ خ 20 : 2 ). 

ومن مرتفعات موآب، استطاع موسي أن يلقي نظرة عبر الاخدود، علي أرض الموعد، كما شهدت سهول موآب وأريحا مرور الجيوش الغازية. ولقد وجد هيرودس الملك – وهو علي فراش الموت – في ينابيع كإليرهو بعض الراحة، بينما وراء منحدرات اليهودية الصخرية، مضي قوم قمران يتأملون ويكتبون. وكانت قلعة مكاروس – المكان الذي يقول التقليد أن رأس يوحنا المعمدان قد قطعت فيه – تتوج المنحدر الشرقي، بينما كانت تتحكم في الشوطيء الغربية هضبة " مسادا " التي تذكرنا بمأساة " الغيورين " الأخيرة بعد خراب الهيكل علي يد تيطس الروماني. 

وفي ضوء النبوات عن عصر المسيا، سيشفي البحر الميت، ويمتليء وادي قدرون القاحل، بالمياه العذبة الشافية التي ستجري من الهيكل إلي البحر. ومع أن المستنقعات مازال الملح يستخرج منها، فان المياه التي لاحياة فيها الأن، ستفيض بكميات هائلة من الاسماك علي مختلف انواعها ( حز 47 : 9، 10 ).


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (21 أبريل 2006)

*ألف شكر على هذا الموضوع الممتاز ......*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*

*و متحرمناش من المواضيع الهامة دى ...*

:t13: 
:t13: :t13: :t13: 
:t13: 
:t13:​


----------



## ++menooo++ (21 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا جرجس على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبى


----------



## الامير جرجس (26 أبريل 2006)

انا مش عارف اقولكم ايه 

ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك حياتكم


----------

